# Newbie needs answers. (Trailer bunks)



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys im new to the site and was pointed here from a couple friends that really enjoy this forum. Here we go. I bought a boat and trailer off a buddy and have done a bunch to get this thing going. 78 14' k Kraft v-hull and an 88 load rite lil Ryder trailer. The boat has dents under it back by the transom and I feel it's because of too much weight, not trailered right or the bunk boards are too short. I need some direction to go so I can get this settled and prevent further damage to the boat. At first they had 2 foot bunks and were 4 inches short of the end of the transom. Felt this wasn't right so I made the bunks around 50" long and almost flush with the transom. But not past it. But now they slap around and swivel to the left and right. These bunks pivot only at the end of the trailer on some sketchy brackets. Not sure if they are originals or modded. And load rite can't give me any answers what so ever. Please help give me any advise as to what to do. Thanks, Damien C


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 25, 2013)

More than less should I replace the brackets and if so what kind or size??? And as for the board lenght I'm sure I could figure it out but I'm just stuck as to what to do. And not having another crossmember I cannot fix the bunks unless I add one. But feel I can leave it as a single pivot/dump type bunk system


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


Bunks should always support the transom. A little past the transom is also okay. Bunks can extend forward and rearward of the trailer cross members. How far depnds on many factors and is still subject to debate. The are many different styles of bunk brackets or you can make your own.

A few good photos of your trailer with the boat not on it would help you get better answers.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2013)

As Colby said, bunks should always go to the transom or you will get dents in your hull (also called a hook) because of the overhung weight. These dents will negatively impact the performance of your boat under power of the outboard.


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 26, 2013)

I Will try to get the boat off and take pics. Although I tried to get more on from my phone and the file was to big. But I'll get it figured out. Beyond that I feel my trailer is pretty much based off of Khaus41369 's trailer. Which is on page 8 of the trailer topic. And kinda feel that my bunks should be like his because his trailer also seems to not have another crossmember. Just a basic A-frame trailer that splits into the tounge. He also has different brackets for his bunk than I do.


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is my current brackets on the bunks.


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is how long I made the boards but they slap off the bottom of the boat. And are at the edge of the transom. And when loading the boat they slit out like a Y.


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think these are the brackets I may need. And to make a 3-4 foot bunk and let 6 inches or so hand past the transom.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2013)

You could add an other 2x4 at the front of the bunks to join them together. That will stop them from splaying out.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 27, 2013)

You could also bolt on another crossmember just for bunk support.


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 27, 2013)

I am probably going to stir up a serious discussion with these comments. I previously read every bunk thread on this forum before I did what I did. I was modifying an old Holsclaw trailer for use with a flat bottom, so i moved one cross member and added a third. 

My vertical 2x5 (actual) bunks extend 18" past my rear cross and 12" past my front. The rear is horizontally braced with a recently added piece of 3/4" pipe which also serves as a support for the transom saver. Prior to adding this we noticed no splaying as we loaded. Had I been able to use the brackets you posted, I would have. I could not so I made my own out of 3/16 x 1-1/2 steel angle with two bolts through each bunk. The cost of materials was far less than 6 of those brackets. Factor in time and the brackets are cheaper. 

Can and will upload pics if desired.


----------



## Dmcsa1201 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea I believe them brackets are 7$ a piece. And I'm trying to avoid running around everywhere and then deciphering what to do when I see 30 different things. Lol. And I could add a cross member but if I can get away with 2 brackets and making 2 3 foot bunks then ill give it a shot. It's my first boat and I'm just trying to get the right ideas from others who have had plenty of devoted time into there boats over the years.


----------

